
How is electricity used in U.S. homes? - sytelus
https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.php?id=96&t=3
======
sytelus
_Google said that 100 searches are equal to a 60-watt light bulb burning for
28 minutes.

"Specifically, we currently use about 0.0003 kWh of energy to answer the
average search query," Google said. "This translates into roughly 0.2g of
carbon dioxide."

Streaming one minute of YouTube, meanwhile, eats up 0.0002 kilowatt hours and
generates 0.1 grams of carbon dioxide. That's about the same amount of energy
that your body burns in eight seconds. Each Gmail user also uses 2.2 kilowatt
hours each year and generates 1.2 kilograms of carbon dioxide. That, Google
said, is "less than the energy it takes to drink a bottle of wine, stuff a
message in the bottle, and toss it in the ocean."_

